# Moving process



## Pigeon Messenger (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello everyone. I enjoyed many post on here and learn a lot so I signed up. I went to the Philippines with my philippina G F last Feb-2013 for 1 month. in Tagaytay and went to Mindoro Island to a place called coco beach. Had a wonderful time it rain only 1 day then Sunny every day. Compare to Canada weather this was paradise ha-ha I was impress by the laid back life was in the province. But I must say that Manila is not for me (too busy and polluted) We rented a truck for a month and drove around and checked the land for sale in Tagaytay and around Alfonso Cavite. The area I was told is a little expensive. Does anybody know or been to Lipa Batangas? I did not have the time to go there and see if it's a safe and clean place. my hobby is Breeding and trainning Racing Pigeons and when I found out that there are 2 Racing pigeon club in Batangas we went to visit them. The president of the club toured us around to visit some club members. I am in Canada and my house is for sale. We are planning to get married and retire in the Philippines I hope within 12 to 24 months. Any though from anybody about any bad area I should stay away from? or is Lipa or Tagaytay a good spot? Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Pigeon Messenger said:


> Hello everyone. I enjoyed many post on here and learn a lot so I signed up. I went to the Philippines with my philippina G F last Feb-2013 for 1 month. in Tagaytay and went to Mindoro Island to a place called coco beach. Had a wonderful time it rain only 1 day then Sunny every day. Compare to Canada weather this was paradise ha-ha I was impress by the laid back life was in the province. But I must say that Manila is not for me (too busy and polluted) We rented a truck for a month and drove around and checked the land for sale in Tagaytay and around Alfonso Cavite. The area I was told is a little expensive. Does anybody know or been to Lipa Batangas? I did not have the time to go there and see if it's a safe and clean place. my hobby is Breeding and trainning Racing Pigeons and when I found out that there are 2 Racing pigeon club in Batangas we went to visit them. The president of the club toured us around to visit some club members. I am in Canada and my house is for sale. We are planning to get married and retire in the Philippines I hope within 12 to 24 months. Any though from anybody about any bad area I should stay away from? or is Lipa or Tagaytay a good spot? Thanks


Howdy,

I missed your post somehow it seems. Batangas is a great area from what I have seen of it. We live north of Manila but your chosen area has always looked good to me. I love the pineapples that grow everywhere in that area as well as the Buco pies that are for sale all over.
Just remember, that as a foreign citizen, you can not own land in the Philippines. That would also now include your GF if she does not hold duel citizenship. 
Hope you're able to find a good place to live there.


Jet Lag


----------



## Pigeon Messenger (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for that heads up on the situation of my future wife. We thought we could have her buy the land on her name but you mention that she needs duel citizenship. She was not going to do that because then the marriage would need to be recognise in the Philippines and that takes time and money because she was divorce here in Canada with her philipino ex husband. Looks like more paper work ahead?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Yea could be paperwork and hassle for sure. Other option naturally would be to rent or lease. Either that or you can (in your name) buy a condo. That is permitted by law and can solve the problem...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Yea could be paperwork and hassle for sure. Other option naturally would be to rent or lease. Either that or you can (in your name) buy a condo. That is permitted by law and can solve the problem...


Former filipinos can own land but the area is restricted compared to full citizens.


----------



## Pigeon Messenger (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you for the info. My main reason to go there is to have a hobby farm and continue my hobbies which is breeding and train the racing pigeons and compete the races against the Batangas racing Pigeon club. ( 100 ) members in that club and another 50 members in Lipa area. My girl friend was on the computer checking the rules ( some times hard to understand. ) and said that she only needed to be born in the Philippines to buy land with some restriction such as a limit on how much land she can buy and not able to work there. I guess is because we would both be a Canadian citizen and living there as a full time resident. Any comments are welcome. it would help me more understand the situation.


----------



## Pigeon Messenger (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes, Gary D. Thanks for your respond, That what my G-F said that only restricted to the amount of land but enough land for what I need. And she said she can sponsor me to live there with her because we are married. therefore no need to get recognize for our marriage by the courts in the Philippines which takes a lot of time and money. we would be both Canadians living full time in the Philippines.


----------

